# How to neutralize acid



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Ever been on a job were somebody used a acid base drain opener. 
Acid can be neutralize by adding baking soda.

Hopes this helps anyone.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Learned that trick years ago the hard way. The plumber got some acid on his knee taking a kitchen trap apart. he had me run to the grocery store and get some. I now carry a box on the truck.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Vinegar also.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I use baking soda also :thumbsup: Plus if HO tells me they used the more heavy duty acids. I tell them sorry I can't help you till all acid has been removed and neutralized. Had a guy call me used acid he got from the city DPW asked if I would camera his line No Way.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Vinegar also.


Vinegar is acidic, so it wouldn't help acid. It would only help if they used an alkaline base. pH up or pH down.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

service guy said:


> Vinegar is acidic, so it wouldn't help acid. It would only help if they used an alkaline base. pH up or pH down.


 Actually if you get some strong acids on you vinegar can be used to wash it off. I said the same thing you did service guy when they 1st told me that. I'm not sure of the scenario in which you would use it but its true that it can be used in some situations. Vinegar is just a weak acetic acid.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

service guy said:


> Vinegar is acidic, so it wouldn't help acid. It would only help if they used an alkaline base. pH up or pH down.


The only times I have used vinegar was when I was in contact with a cleaner like Thrift ( sodium hydroxide) it being a alkaline based chemical must be why it works. But add it to your arsonal, because it will stop it in it's tracks. I have had to use it several times. I will add the baking soda to my trucks.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I had a chemical engineer explain why they would use a weaker acid to wash a stronger acid off but it was a few years ago and I have forgotten why. I do remember questioning that...because using logic you wouldn't use an acid to wash an acid.....seems like it would burn even more. Theres alot of chemical plants here that make some bad stuff,so I not sure of the exact scenario he was giving me.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

we pour acid into the water. use a weak acid to keep it from having a reaction on you. if i remember right. we kept a light acid around in chemistry class. use it first then water. you think water will work. and it probably will unless your boot or shoe is full, then you can have a reaction in your boot. use it if it's all you have. soda pop, coffee, beer, whatever. get your clothes off. breid..................:rockon:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

breid1903 said:


> we pour acid into the water. use a weak acid to keep it from having a reaction on you. if i remember right. we kept a light acid around in chemistry class. use it first then water. you think water will work. and it probably will unless your boot or shoe is full, then you can have a reaction in your boot. use it if it's all you have. soda pop, coffee, beer, whatever. get your clothes off. breid..................:rockon:


Exactly what I was looking for. If you add the water after the acid is on you it makes it worse.....1st you wash with a milder acid. Thanks,thats what the chemist was sayin.:thumbsup: You are suppose to add the acid to the water not the water to the acid,and once its on your skin thats what you would be doing by washing it off with plain water. The stronger the acid the worse it will be if you use water 1st.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

the one thing i forgot to add is to be very careful using oil base products to neutralize the acid. it can seal the acid against the skin. breid.................:rockon:


----------

